# Meat production in NY?



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Is there anyone in NY that raises goats for meat? I have a friend that feeds her dogs raw and generally feeds them the parts that are considered waste - she is willing to buy the parts, but I guess they usually go for less than the prime stuff (she has bought parts from people butchering deer before)


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know a lot about this, but I have the impression that when you sell goats for meat you generally sell the whole goat alive. If you were going to butcher a goat for your own use you could have all those unwanted parts packaged for your friend, or do it yourself if you were doing it yourself. I know when I have a goat butchered the packages are all marked "not for resale". (I am not in NY, and it may be different in every state.) I don't think the people who raise the goat generally do the processing for sale.

Jan


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh, i am sure, whatever the strictest rule possible that will net the biggest income for the state will be the one that NY has :roll:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think it is likely to have something to do with food safety. I think if you want to resell your own meat you probably have to have it processed by a USDA licensed facility. I don't want to do that so my packages are marked not for resale. But if you sell the animal live you aren't responsible for how well or poorly it is processed. It is much safer for you.

Jan


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

When i was bemoaning the fact that I had 4 boys out of 7 babies, my friend suggested she could use them for her dogs - but her fiance (who has no qualms butchering deer) refused to do it. I said i wasn't doing it. I have no objection to them being used for food, such is the life of a male on a farm, and sometimes it is better than being mistreated or neglected (like that story http://www.happytailzfarm.com/story_of_elmer.htm )but I have enough trouble when it comes time to butcher poultry, couldn't even consider cute, cuddly baby goats that I helped deliver.


----------

